# Anfängerfrage zu Router (allgemein)



## Kai-Behncke (29. Mai 2005)

Hallo liebe Leute, ich bin ein blutiger Anfänger im Routerbereich. 
Ich habe nun einige Fragen: 
Muß man ein lokales Netzwerk erstellt haben, um von mehreren unterschiedlichen Rechnern gleichzeitig über einen Router ins Netz zu kommen? 

Es ist so, bei uns in der WG haben 4 Leute Rechner, bislang sind wir immer über einen switch ins Internet gegangen (T-DSL), da musste man , wenn man gleichzeitig surfen wollte, ziemlich hohe Mehrkosten zahlen. 
Wir haben uns nun einen Router (Mentor Soho Size ADSL Firewall Router) gekauft, in der Erwartung, dass wir dann gleichzeitig, ohne Mehrkosten, surfen können? So quasi wie der Switch den wir zuvor hatten, nur ohne Mehrkosten.....Ist das richtig? Was macht ein Router überhaupt? 

Die Konfiguration hat bei uns als Anfängern natürlich nicht hingehauen (wissen eben nicht obs daran liegt, dass wir kein Netzwerk eingerichtet haben?). 
Unser Betriebssystem ist Windows XP, muss man dort irgendwo vor der Routerkonfiguration etwas einstellen (bei Systemsteuerung->Netzwerkverbindungen vielleicht). 
Kann unsda jemand bitte weiterhelfen? 
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Mai 2005)

Der Router stellt eine Verbindung ins Internet her, und eure Rechner nutzen dann die Internetverbindung des Routers.
Es muss also auch ein Netzwerk vorhanden sein in dem sich der Router befindet, weil irgendwie müssen die PCs ja eine Verbindung zum Router haben.

Netzwerkeinstellungen sollten im Handbuch des Routers stehen.
Generell würde ich raten Feste IPs zu vergeben, welche IPRanges der Router unterstützt sollte auch im Handbuch zu finden sein.
Normalerweise 192.168.2.x

Als DNS und Gateway die IP des Routers eintragen, auch diese findet sich im Handbuch


----------



## Kai-Behncke (30. Mai 2005)

Alles klar, das werden wir dann mal versuchen. Vielen lieben Dank


----------

